# 13dpo...give up? :(



## sbender (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi there,

This is the first time I have posted in a forum like this....although I've been sort of creeping around for a while 

I have been TTC for 3 years.....I am 30 and my husband is 34. I am currently in the TWW for my first IUI....I took femara 2.5 for 5 days and gonal F (increasing strengths) for 11 or 12 days. I had 3 follicles when I ovulated naturally...19, 15 and 15 all on my right ovary.

The did the IUI the day after the LH surge showed up in my blood work from a monitoring appointment.

Today is 13 DPO...I had one brownish "spot" yesterday morning...very small amount. Nothing all day, but I started cramping on and off last night (12 dpo), and have been on and off since. I spotted a tiny bit more brown gunk this morning.

I did a test yesterday morning, BFN....didn't do one today, I'm supposed to go for my beta tomorrow, but I am feeling like I am out 

I was SO sure until yesterday morning that this was it....on 9dpo I had what I thought was implantation bleeding....just one TINY speck of bright red blood, and then nothing.

What do you think? Is this AF trying to show early?

Thanks for your help/opinions/support!!


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure about the tiny blood spotting, but I can tell you that this time around for me I was totally and utterly convinced that it hadn't worked for me due to the pre menstral cramps I was getting and I'm still getting. 14 days post iui I tested and was a BFN, my DP stupidly went back to the test and thought we saw a very faint positive, on day 16 post iui did another test and was a BFP although still quite faint. I wouldn't say your out until AF arrives the way it normally would? Good luck to you x


----------

